# icone de batterie



## greggorynque (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

je voudrais savoir s'il existe un freeware permettant de cacher completement l'icone batterie lors de la mise sur secteur et de choisir de n'afficher que le pourcentage ou le temps restant lors de l'utilisation de la batterie...

Merci d'avance


----------



## VLF (16 Décembre 2007)

Je pense que SlimBatteryMonitor répondra à tes attentes


----------



## arno1x (17 Décembre 2007)

sympa ce petit freeware, mais comment on enlève l'icone de batterie originale, de la barre de menu???


----------



## arno1x (17 Décembre 2007)

bon, ben du coup je l'ai jeté, j'espère que je la retrouverai si je veux la faire réapparaitre dans la barre de menu!!


----------



## greggorynque (17 Décembre 2007)

VLF a dit:


> Je pense que SlimBatteryMonitor répondra à tes attentes




Merci c'est EXACTEMENT ce que je voulais....

Batterie invisible en charge et sur secteur et un petit pourcentage s'affichant en nomade 

Boule verte direct mon ami


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

arno1x a dit:


> bon, ben du coup je l'ai jeté, j'espère que je la retrouverai si je veux la faire réapparaitre dans la barre de menu!!



Dans les Préférences Systèmes -> Economiseur D'Energie -> Onglet Options -> Cocher "Afficher l'état de la batterie dans la barre des menus .


----------



## arno1x (17 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dans les Préférences Systèmes -> Economiseur D'Energie -> Onglet Options -> Cocher "Afficher l'état de la batterie dans la barre des menus .



oupss merci COrentin, je vais sur le champ changer mes lunettes...:rose:


----------



## VLF (18 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Merci c'est EXACTEMENT ce que je voulais....
> 
> Batterie invisible en charge et sur secteur et un petit pourcentage s'affichant en nomade
> 
> Boule verte direct mon ami



Mais de rien J'utilise la même chose !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2007)

oui pour la réponse de C0rentin, tu peux également effectuer un clic enfoncé en appuyant sur la touche Pomme et la déposer sur le bureau. Il y aura un petit nuage, de la même manière que les éléments du dock. Cela marche aussi bien sur Léopard que sur Tiger.


----------

